# Confused



## pinkandcamo4569 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am a new user to this site and just wanting to know what certain terms mean that people use frequently....such as PM. Does that mean payment?? Is there a section here that describes what some of these abbreviations mean? Also wanting to know how I would go about buying an item? Can't seem to find a section on how to use the features of this site so hoping someone could help me out!

Thanks!


----------



## snoshu (Oct 13, 2010)

Pink and camo, Im new as well but have frequented a few sites other then this one~
PM = Personel Message , so if you would like to send, say a pic or something more personal and you wouldnt want the whole board to see it you would just send a PM , It will show if you have a PM its just like you have your own e mail within the website.
Hope that helps~ I have never bought anything on here before, however I would say if you send the owner a PM and ask them how they would like to handle payment, shipping etc im sure ya can work that out or exchange phone numbers and discuss it if truly interested or have questions about it.
I will send you a PM and you can test it~
Thanks Jeff (snoshu)


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

PM=Private Message
TTT= Take it To the Top
BC= BowArmory is the Coolest !

Of course I threw in the last one just for myself


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* pinkandcamo4569. Have fun here.  Check out the AT FAQ section.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## pinkandcamo4569 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## blackhorn (Oct 13, 2010)

I am also new and was wondering what TDY stands for??


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

